# is this normal?



## bass man (Jun 1, 2007)

i just got a black and blue crown tail betta, and he swims up and down constantly and he seems to be crazy or some thing. do all bettas do this?


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2007)

He just needs time to settle into his new environment. Give it time and he will calm down.


----------



## bass man (Jun 1, 2007)

he has calmed down exponentially. but now he just sits there motion less. he isn't dead, cause when ever some thing gets near him, he swims in a circle.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2007)

Bettas are not very active fish. Mine tends to just sit around most of the time. They're not terribly exciting. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Scuba Kid said:


> Bettas are not very active fish. Mine tends to just sit around most of the time. They're not terribly exciting. I wouldn't worry about it.


reason #2 why I don't have one.


----------



## bass man (Jun 1, 2007)

is it good that he just hovers at the top of the water?


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2007)

Its fine.....like I said, Bettas are not active fish. They are usually found just sitting or hovering in different areas.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

I agree....Bettas are pretty slow fish. They are labyrinth fish, so spend alot of time at the surface, but also hang out on the bottom too. As long as he's eating good and swims around some, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

Betta's are cool looking fish, but after a while they can become depressing..


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

thats why i got albino cories to spice up his 10 gallon tank!


----------



## bass man (Jun 1, 2007)

do the cories get along with him ok? i just might do the same.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Cories and bettas have no problems with each other. Most cories perfer the same water chemistry also. Bettas stay towards the top and leave the cories to the bottom.


----------



## bass man (Jun 1, 2007)

hm. will a plecostomus go good with cories and bettas?


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

It depends on the size of the tank and the type of pleco.


----------



## Helliotion (Jul 26, 2007)

I hade a pleco in a tank with my siamese fighting fish, the pleco ussually just sat around the filter and the betta never really did anything to it. But the tank (10 gallon) was having problems with nitrate and nitrite because the pleco wasnt really doing hes job... So I gave my pleco to my sis, and he loves the 30 gallon alot more than the 10.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

Helliotion said:


> I hade a pleco in a tank with my siamese fighting fish, the pleco ussually just sat around the filter and the betta never really did anything to it. But the tank (10 gallon) was having problems with nitrate and nitrite because the pleco wasnt really doing hes job... So I gave my pleco to my sis, and he loves the 30 gallon alot more than the 10.


The pleco's job? His job isn't to get rid of nitrates and nitrites, in fact plecos produce more waste than many other fish. It is your job to keep up on tank maintenance or to cycle the tank.


----------



## Helliotion (Jul 26, 2007)

? hmm Well... Thats what the guy at PETCO told me, and he said I needed to get rid of him. I take 20% of the tanks water out every week and put some back in with some Top Fin water conditioner.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2007)

Plecos don't remove waste from the water....they add to it.

BTW, never trust employees at Petco or most other fish stores for that matter....usually the employees at Petco and other large chains do not have a clue what they are talking about and LFSs only worry about the money they will make selling fish, not necessarily the well being of the animal.


----------



## bass man (Jun 1, 2007)

i got an albino corry, and my betta loves her. a day after i put her in with him, he made a small bubble nest.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't think he made the bubble nest because of the cory....


and cories are schooling fish, which means you should have a group of IMO AT LEAST 4. Preferably 6-8 or more.


----------

